# (Solved) Missing send button in Outlook



## ceceb (Aug 21, 2002)

After installing MS Office 2000 on my new computer, XP, when I go to Outlook to send an email, there is no send button on the toolbar. Also, there is no option under the Actions to send an email. Any ideas where to find it. I already uninstalled and reinstalled MS Office with no change.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Ceceb
I not that familiar with outlook but two items need to be looked at.
1) If there is not an Email client set then the send button will not appear.
2) If your outlook is set to custom toolbar then set it back to standard.
a) Open Outlook
b) Right click on the gray toolbar
c) Select customize tab
d) Select the Toolbar tab
e) Highlight the "Standard" toolbar
f) Click on the RESET button

Let us know if that helps.

Dave


----------



## ceceb (Aug 21, 2002)

I needed to set up my account information.

Thanks!


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

ceceb
Glad you got it worked out! Will consider matter solved.

Dave


----------

